

ColorZilla - Firefox plugin for Web Devs - kirubakaran
http://pages.colorzilla.com/welcome/new/?firefox/2.0.0.15/-/2.0#whatsnew

======
r7000
If you have the Web Developer plugin installed try 'Information > View Color
Information'

It gives only the basic info and not all the features of this plugin but it
may be enough.

------
ajross
I refuse to download any color scheme plugin from a site that uses blue
headlines on a black background.

------
reazalun
I still can't use the eyedropper function in my Ubuntu. :( Anyone had success?

~~~
27182818284
Before reading the comments I tried it too and found that it didn't work for
me either.

------
avner
funny.. because i just reverted to firefox 2 today because colorzilla and
firebug would crash FF3 every 15 minutes.

Reverted because this is an invaluable tool...

------
TweedHeads
I use it everyday. Great extension.

